# You will be a Man



## janko2

Hello!

I would be quite thankful if somebody translated this sentence into japanese for me.

"You will be a Man, my son"

kind regards


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.

edit) Almostfreebird's post is better (#3). 
Look at #3.


This is a translation.
息子よ、おまえは将来大物になるぞ。
musuko yo, omae wa syourai oomono ni naru zo.


----------



## almostfreebird

<<"You will be a Man, my son">>

If this line is from Kipling's poetry, he is not talking to his own son but young man in general.


若者よ、　君はきっと立派な人間になるよ。

"立派な" here means admirable, brave and nice.


----------



## janko2

Yes, it's the last line from Kiplings poem.
so what would be the right translation to the context of the poem?


----------



## almostfreebird

Hi, JanKo2

What's your take on "a Man"? How do you interpret it in the context?


"大物" means bigwig, big-shot.

"立派な人間" means admirable, brave and nice guy.


----------



## janko2

maybe this will help you determine the context:



*If*
.... (Please limit your quote to four lines.)
              If you can fill the unforgiving minute 
              With sixty seconds' worth of distance run - 
              Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it, 
              And - which is more - *you'll be a Man my son*!


----------



## janko2

oh, sorry! I didn't read your question carefully. 
My opinion is that perhaps your second translation suits better...


----------



## almostfreebird

In conversation, the adjective "立派な" is often said as compliment, adulation:

example: まあ～、　立派な　お子さんね～。


----------



## janko2

I have no knowledge of japanese language, so I must admit that I don't understand your last example.

I'm just interested in the proper interpretation of that verse
So, if we could finalize this at last it would be great. 

What would be the right japanese term(sentence) in context of that poem?


----------

